# Craftsman Snowblower



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Working on a Craftsman OHV snowblower, believe it is a 6hp. Engine surges like it is starving for fuel unless the choke is 3/4. Put in a major overhaul kit. Still runs as if it is starving for fuel. Unit less than 2 years old. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

the main jet is plugged and needs to be cleaned


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

The main jet is one of the new parts and was not obstructed. Any other suggestions??
Thanks


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

clogged gas cap vent. Try running with the cap loose.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

While it is running spray some carb/brake parts cleaner behind the carb if the engine tempo changes you have an air leak, probably a failing gasket. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Could you post your engine numbers?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Eliminated the gas cap already. Will try the carb spray Geo, Thanks. Forgot about that possibility. Will post #'s if Geos suggestion does not work. 
Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Gaskets are intact. Carb spray did not change performance. Plastic spacers are good. Still surges like it is starving for fuel. Getting a bit frustrated. These are the #'s, 
31BM62EE799
247.889570
1F169B16189
Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Rentahusband said:


> Gaskets are intact. Carb spray did not change performance. Plastic spacers are good. Still surges like it is starving for fuel. Getting a bit frustrated. These are the #'s,
> 31BM62EE799
> 247.889570
> 1F169B16189
> Thanks


Sears parts site not working tonight. Looking at the numbers I think you may have an LCT engine. If this is the case, I think you may have a restriction in the pilot jet. This jet is usually accessed from the top of the carburetor, usually located near the idle stop screw. If I could get a look at an IPL I could give you a better idea. Maybe the Sears site will be working again tomorrow and I get get a look at what you have.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> Sears parts site not working tonight. Looking at the numbers I think you may have an LCT engine. If this is the case, I think you may have a restriction in the pilot jet. This jet is usually accessed from the top of the carburetor, usually located near the idle stop screw. If I could get a look at an IPL I could give you a better idea. Maybe the Sears site will be working again tomorrow and I get get a look at what you have.


Thanks much. I will check for this jet.


----------



## aaaaex88 (Jan 7, 2009)

In my opinion, new snowblowers have to comply with emissions regulations so they are set up to run lean. I would run it with partial choke to get it to run right. There are no adjustments on these carbs.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

aaaaex88 said:


> In my opinion, new snowblowers have to comply with emissions regulations so they are set up to run lean. I would run it with partial choke to get it to run right. There are no adjustments on these carbs.


That's not the way to make an engine run properly. Emission engines should run good with *NO* choke, once they are warmed up to operating temperature. There is another issue that needs to be addressed. Running an engine with the choke on, can foul spark plugs, dilute the oil with unburned fuel, and cause excessive carbon formation.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

The pilot jet was the culprit. That tiny hole was completly obstructed. Runs perfect. 
Thanks 30year
I'd buy you a cup of coffee or something but you are a little to far away for that.
Much appreciated!!!!!:wave::thumbsup:


----------

